# pictures to share -little long ears



## yellerroseintx (Jan 4, 2007)

after so much rain... we all enjoyed the sunny afternoon today..here is our little surprise minimule that was born yesterday morning....hope I am not a bother..oops..looks like we have been moved outa minis and landed in donkeys......wahoo!!! My first time here....been waiting for "ears" a looooong time...what way to finally get them eh?


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Jan 4, 2007)

He is TOO SWEET!!!!!!!



:


----------



## ~Karen~ (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh, it is so darling, I just want to hug it! He looks like he should be a lovey/snuggly that my child would wrap around to go every where with! I do know one thing, my preschool bunch would already have him named, Dexter, since Dexter is a little donkey in our alphabet friends phonics... all long ears are called Dexter to them, lol!

~Karen


----------



## Devon (Jan 4, 2007)

:lol:



: Aww now he is Pretty!! Love that one where he is stretched! Ok so is he actually a Mini Mule or a Mini with big ears lol its been bugging me for a few days tryignt o figure it out and ask without being rude incase he was a mini and I accused him of being a Minimule.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jan 4, 2007)

He is beautiful and I must say his mother is a looker. How lucky to have a healthy boy :0 Spots or no spots he is going to be a lot of fun!



: Equisite picture one or two...they are adorable!


----------



## jdomep (Jan 5, 2007)

: He is so sweet!


----------



## Marnie (Jan 5, 2007)

He is just to cute! I have to show him to Nate tonight. How did the jack get at the mare, if I may ask? I have mares and jacks but not near eachother, I'd kinda like to try breeding one or two to a jack but I've read where the babies come out larger than mini horse foals and I don't want to ask for trouble but the mini mules sure are darling.


----------



## tifflunn (Jan 5, 2007)

:lol: :aktion033: He is just beautiful- and now I want one :lol: :aktion033:

Thanks for sharing him :bgrin


----------



## iluvwalkers (Jan 5, 2007)

HE IS JUST BEAUTIFUL! CONGRATS!



NIKKI


----------



## yellerroseintx (Jan 5, 2007)

Marnie said:


> He is just to cute! I have to show him to Nate tonight. How did the jack get at the mare, if I may ask? I have mares and jacks but not near eachother, I'd kinda like to try breeding one or two to a jack but I've read where the babies come out larger than mini horse foals and I don't want to ask for trouble but the mini mules sure are darling.


We bought this mare already bred...her and three other mares were rtunning with a flashy black and white stallion so you can imajine our utter surprise to find this little guy.....there is no way to contact the previous owners ,unfortunetly, to find out if the jack was a miniature or a standard one. Dora, the mare is my biggest B mare....so that is a Blessing in its self...she had no problem at all just popped him out. He is small enough to walk under her. ..have not measured him but he is right at my knees and I am 6 feet tall..so approx 20-21 inches..I have also read where the mules baie have a different smell and some mares will not accept them..but Dora thinks he is the cats pajamas and is very protective. We are just so excited about our little guy...now all he needs is a name....was thinking of calling him Merlin cause he just magically appeared outa nowhere....hee hee


----------



## minimule (Jan 5, 2007)

He's a cutie for sure. Merlin would be a good name I think!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 5, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]He is sooooo sweet



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]What's his name going to be?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]He looks like a "Rusty" to me



: Teri[/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Jan 5, 2007)

Marnie said:


> I've read where the babies come out larger than mini horse foals and I don't want to ask for trouble but the mini mules sure are darling.




from what i have heard it's the opposite, the mini mules are smaller... but of course it depends on the size of the jack... the mini mule we just had last week, both parents are about the same size, and the foal is smaller than the mini horse babies we had in the past from mares a couple inches smaller than this mare, bred to stallions several inches smaller than they were. so if your donkey jack is the same or smaller than your mare, i don't think you would have to worry about the foal being too big - in fact, you might have to watch that it's not too small... we have a friend who had to bottle feed the first day because her mini mule could not reach mama to nurse! once he got his strength, he stretched up there after the first day, but that first day he was so wobbly he couldn't latch on. (he did fine though and is now almost 3 years old)


----------



## Denali (Jan 5, 2007)

Ohhhhhh, your baby is adorable!! I think Merlin is a great name, Magic would be another one. Or how about WOW!! lol Congratulations on your beautiful little mule baby!!

Vicki


----------



## Peggy Porter (Jan 6, 2007)

I think if his mom thinks he's "the cat's pajamas" then that is what I would call him! VBG Just think of how much fun it would be to hear over the loudspeaker at a show: "and first place goes to.... The Cat's Pajamas!!!"


----------



## Denali (Jan 6, 2007)

Peggy P said:


> I think if his mom thinks he's "the cat's pajamas" then that is what I would call him! VBG Just think of how much fun it would be to hear over the loudspeaker at a show: "and first place goes to.... The Cat's Pajamas!!!"



You could call him PJ! :lol:

Vicki


----------



## Marnie (Jan 6, 2007)

I know I've said it before but I have to say it again, I just LOVE him. It almost makes me want to breed a couple of my mares to my jacks!



:


----------



## Shari (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh my goosh,,,he is such an adorable little mule and looks sooo soft!! Congrats on your new babyl!!


----------



## Devon (Jan 6, 2007)

AWWWW



:


----------



## Devon (Jan 6, 2007)

yellerroseintx said:


> Marnie said:
> 
> 
> > He is just to cute! I have to show him to Nate tonight. How did the jack get at the mare, if I may ask? I have mares and jacks but not near eachother, I'd kinda like to try breeding one or two to a jack but I've read where the babies come out larger than mini horse foals and I don't want to ask for trouble but the mini mules sure are darling.
> ...


So you thought she was bred to a Miniature Horse Stud??


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 6, 2007)

Is he a little doll! Once you have been bitten by the loving nature of the little long ears--there is no turning back. I raise mini hinnys but will be breeding 2-3 of my mares for mules this year. One of the mares is a pintaloosa..and I will be breeding her to a spotted jack (or maybe a solid white..not sure yet) so I am going to be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for that one :bgrin




: Corinne


----------



## qtrrae (Jan 7, 2007)

OHHH! He is just ADORABLE!! I'm so glad that his Momma loves him - "the cat's pajamas" that is cute!!

"PJ" for short - I love it!!

Won't matter what you call him - he is the cutest!!!


----------



## yellerroseintx (Jan 7, 2007)

Mini Luver--hart wee man said:


> yellerroseintx said:
> 
> 
> > Marnie said:
> ...


----------

